# Haban flail mower for old Bolens on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw this on Ebay and thought some of you collectors might be interested. This Haban flail mower is listed as being for a tube frame Bolens.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=2396618500&rd=1


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks bj but l'm into deere lol if you see a loader that will fit a john deere 212 post a link for you bud


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Saw that too, the guy doesn't want to ship and said he "made" a gear for since he couldn't find the part or match it to anything readily available. Also appears to be missing some knives and somewhat rusty underneath. But I guess for the right price, with a little effort it could be restored. Definately something you don't see often.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here you go sixchows something else you need to get. 
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
I was also looking at a generac 4000 watt generator that mounts on the front and runs off the PTO. I also bought a sickle bar mower the other day, just need to go pick it up. Supposed to be complete just needing a chain but it was only $106 so not too bad if it needs a little more.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cant wait to see that sickle bar mower on your tractor should look great.
Jody


----------

